# Wahoo 5/18/14 - Video



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Timon was unavailable so I posted in _Need a Crew_ here on PFF and bingo, met two super guys! Wolfithius (Steve) and Bentrodz41 (Wayne). We shoved off of Shoreline at 0500. Found the weedline Fishboy (Rob) suggessted we work. Within 5 minutes we had a real nice Hoo. (Rob, I think it was the one you hooked yesterday :001_unsure. Wayne did a super job as the fish gave him several good runs. It all happened so fast I only had one GoPro up and running. After that, our day went silent. The weed lines weren't really formed fully and there was loose weed everywhere. We were constantly cleaning hooks. Trolled to the Spur trying get Steve on a fish. Steve was a very patient man yesterday! The run to the Spur was a waste but, you don't know till ya go. Arrived back on that 'weedline' we worked earlier with no action. Water was beautiful south of the 131 and out to the Spur.

Thanks to PFF I have two new fishing buddies :thumbup:

Here is the video-

https://vimeo.com/95744414


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

*congrats on the hoo*

Glad you got Wayne on board. We needed him Saturday for another wahoo.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Wahoo David and crew! 

Grilled Ono...mmmmm...

Got your e-mail, appreciate it...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great fish and video Captain Davey!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome job Capn.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Super cool Video there and nice wahoo :thumbsup:

Just a Heads up : When you are hooked up and have a wahoo/ or any gamefish for that matter coming up the side like that to gaff : leave the motor in gear at a few knots going staright as a arrow planning the fish up keeping the line tight the whole time( never stop the boat) . Besides shaking off right at the boat, when they get that far up the side of your boat they can dart instanly under the boat off your bow and boom in the props and gone.

Dead boating a wahoo like that is a sure way to loose them right at the boat every time as wahoo start that head shaking and with those boney mouths they come off so easy : I was dying watching the video when the fish came up of your port corner shaking its head and the rod went slack :OMG: that was tense cause we couldnt see what you where doing till you walked the fish back.

In the box he went anyway so great Job :thumbsup:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish! Great video!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Super cool Video there and nice wahoo :thumbsup:
> 
> Just a Heads up : When you are hooked up and have a wahoo/ or any gamefish for that matter coming up the side like that to gaff : leave the motor in gear at a few knots going staright as a arrow planning the fish up keeping the line tight the whole time( never stop the boat) . Besides shaking off right at the boat, when they get that far up the side of your boat they can dart instanly under the boat off your bow and boom in the props and gone.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother, the boat was in gear the entire time. We have auto-pilot and use it extensively. Even when landing a fish. A little more throttle would have helped. To be honest, I was off my game with two first time crew members on board. You can't see it, but during the clearing of the lines, I took a hook into the back of my thigh. Just short of the barb!!! I pulled it out and bled like a pig. Blood RUSHING down my leg. But, hey, we have a fish to land first LOL! But you are right!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I watched all the videos you had posted on line and you sure seem to put them in the boat !

Great Job

love the video of your rig run with teh fuel drums on the bow : You Sir are Hard Core:thumbsup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great Job on your trip. Make us small boat owners proud !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

O so nice. Great job on the Hoo. I guess the time is now to start heading out. Still waiting on my antenna.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

GOODJOB on the Hooter. No luck for us at the spur we waited on you until five like we planned. Then another buddy called out so we ran with him to the edge then headed to spur. It was nice talking with you on the phone the other night. Glad you guys did well. We had a good time at the Edge on the way back in. Caught some nice Vermilion.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry I missed ya Delta. The Spur was not up and running, for us, either. Water was nice, but full of weed. We all probably would have been better off staying closer to the Edge. 

But ya don't know, till ya go, right?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Dave Good you shared a trip with new friends. Nice wahoo and if it was any longer you would need a fish bag to ice it down. What a problem to have.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

purple haze said:


> Dave Good you shared a trip with new friends. Nice wahoo and if it was any longer you would need a fish bag to ice it down. What a problem to have.


I've got one. Just had Fred at Shady Planet put a new Zipper on it (due to lack of use). 

Actually, in five years, we haven't used it.... YET!

Hope this is the year!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I watched all the videos you had posted on line and you sure seem to put them in the boat !
> 
> Great Job
> 
> love the video of your rig run with teh fuel drums on the bow : You Sir are Hard Core:thumbsup:


I have had several mentors that have REALLY helped me out. I don't know everything, and still have a long, long way to go. But I have been offshore consistently for eight years now, and it is the knowledge inparted to me by Downtime2 (Wade), Purple Haze (Gene) and Capt. Alex Pinney, who have shared their knowledge and techniques that have helped us get the job done. Combine that with some tenacity, and perseverance, and any dummy can fish LOL!

btw.. the Fuel Drums were moved to the bow (after) they were drained.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

another sweet vid! nice hoo! enjoy some good steaks!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Great fish! Did I see the holes from my cherry jet in its mouth? Ha. I love the early morning wahoo bites. See you out there soon


----------



## Navi-Gator (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome! Nice fish and great video.


----------



## Deepsea BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice HOO. Congrats Guys. We caught his brother today.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Capn Davey said:


> Sorry I missed ya Delta. The Spur was not up and running, for us, either. Water was nice, but full of weed. We all probably would have been better off staying closer to the Edge.
> 
> But ya don't know, till ya go, right?


Hmmm, reminds me of an earlier thread you posted that I commented on...lol. Great fish man, keep up the slaying!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

dorado74 said:


> Hmmm, reminds me of an earlier thread you posted that I commented on...lol.


Well, you can share that with the 8-10 40ft-50ft vessels that were out there with us, esp. those who were nailing Marlin and YFT the day before. 

Thanks for the kudos on the Fish!


----------

